# Best Place To Get Belts



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Can anyone tell me the best and cheapest place to get oem belts online, maybe a link to a website ???? And also can anyone tell me how wide a new oem belt is for my bike ?? I'm trying to figure out how worn my belt is.. It's an arctic cat with the kawi 650 v-twin motor.. My local Kawi stealership wants 113.00.. And I KNOW I can find one cheaper than that !!!!!


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

I think either phree or polairis425 had a post somewhere saying the found belts online for 50 bux or something, I would keep looking I know its up here


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that place where they were 52 to the door is gone. sold out of them.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I get my OEMs from Babbitts for about 72 bucks as I recall. I realy liked my EPI, but it was over 120.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

I buy oem belts from e-bay for 69.00...


----------

